# Bad smell



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

There’s a really bad smell coming from one of my chickens beak.. Is it sour crop? How do I treat it I gave apple cider vinegar. Also she keeps picking at her feet like there’s scaly leg mites??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There is no way anyone can say what is going on with the minimum of information you provided. 

Pics. Where the pics of the bird's legs?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There is no way anyone can say what is going on with the minimum of information you provided.
> 
> Pics. Where the pics of the bird's legs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How old is she now? On the right foot I can see two or three raised scales but that could be age related. It won't hurt to treat her legs just to be safe.

There are three or more things that could cause an odor. Sour crop, impacted crop, CRD. They all have different symptoms. You need to see if there are any signs of anything.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> How old is she now? On the right foot I can see two or three raised scales but that could be age related. It won't hurt to treat her legs just to be safe.
> 
> There are three or more things that could cause an odor. Sour crop, impacted crop, CRD. They all have different symptoms. You need to see if there are any signs of anything.


She is 1 and half year old. I’m not sure how to treat it I use Vaseline?? 

Sometimes her crop is squishy but other than that there’s nothing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, messy old vaseline. I'm not sure she does have them but might as well play it safe. 

The squishy is more than likely because she just drank water. Remember @dawg53 told you he thought she had canker way back? That will also cause a smell.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Yep, messy old vaseline. I'm not sure she does have them but might as well play it safe.
> 
> The squishy is more than likely because she just drank water. Remember @dawg53 told you he thought she had canker way back? That will also cause a smell.


Ohh.. I put Vaseline she keeps pecking it off. Also that canker thing how do I know it’s that


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do some pics of her face. Not too close up though. Problem is, you said your parents wouldn't let you get the drugs that would help her if it is canker.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Do some pics of her face. Not too close up though. Problem is, you said your parents wouldn't let you get the drugs that would help her if it is canker.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Her face is nice and clean. Her eyes are round and bright. 

I don't know what to tell you because I see nothing.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Her face is nice and clean. Her eyes are round and bright.
> 
> I don't know what to tell you because I see nothing.


Then why’s there bad smell??


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

May 24, 2022 

Here’s a video


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@dawg53 needs to see the video and weigh in on this.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> @dawg53 needs to see the video and weigh in on this.


Some reason she doesn’t eat the CVhicken feed only like treats


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I think she’s getting worse she has a hard time breathing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry. There just isn't enough information to even begin to offer advice.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm sorry. There just isn't enough information to even begin to offer advice.


What else do you need to know


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There has to be more to her symptoms if she's feeling bad. A bad smell is not enough. You have to sit and watch to see what all she is doing. 

But that leaves us with, will your parents allow you to get drugs if they're needed?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There has to be more to her symptoms if she's feeling bad. A bad smell is not enough. You have to sit and watch to see what all she is doing.
> 
> But that leaves us with, will your parents allow you to get drugs if they're needed?


If it’s from a reliable website and if the drug is good then maybe. 

She’s just tilting her head up and opening her mouth and then she always pecks her feet.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you get a video of that behavior? It sounds neurological. But without seeing it, that's just a guess.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Can you get a video of that behavior? It sounds neurological. But without seeing it, that's just a guess.


I didn’t get a video but I just got this


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry, that doesn't help.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sorry, that doesn't help.


Why are they all huddled like this?








They stay there for so long like most of the time and it’s summer too and they won’t eat their chicken feed.


----------

